# Any pics from the Thompson CT (Dudley) swap?



## lgrinnings (Jun 23, 2019)

Let’s see what I missed out on...


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2019)

I'll post them soon. Just got home. It was a great swap meet!


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2019)

I made an album. I meant to take more photos, but was too busy buying and selling. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/thompson-ct-dudley-swap-june-2019.2439/


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 23, 2019)

Mike found an amazing spot for the Dudley meet.
 Just the view was awesome. Bring your kids and wife to hang out on the pond and go for a walk while you check out bikes.


----------



## Mr.RED (Jun 23, 2019)

Me and my father made the trip down from Lowell MA and the new location is awesome. It was well worth the drive down to have a bike swap lakeside is total badass .


----------



## Barto (Jun 23, 2019)

Met with Mike for a time and he told me about his new place.  Roadtrip!!!!


----------



## robert bell (Jun 23, 2019)

To far for me!! Did the ladies all American sell?? So want that bike!!


----------



## mike j (Jun 23, 2019)

Here are some more photos...


----------



## mike j (Jun 23, 2019)

...and a few more. Nice show, I picked up what i needed & then some.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks! Great stuff folks. I wish I had been there. Hope to see everyone next weekend in Fitchburg.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 24, 2019)

thanks for all the nice pictures Mike j , looks like some thing for every one at this show , which I like to see  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/thompson-ct-dudley-swap-june-2019.2439/


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 24, 2019)

mike j said:


> photos...



*Who owned the red phantom? Did it sell?*


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 24, 2019)

dfa242   Dean brought it


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 24, 2019)

ivrjhnsn said:


> dfa242   Dean brought it



Okay thanks nice pick


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 29, 2019)

Where is Thomason CT? I need to get there next year!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2019)

undercover_poe said:


> Where is Thomason CT? I need to get there next year!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The swap meets are going to be four times a year at Thompson CT.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 30, 2019)

catfish said:


> The swap meets are going to be four times a year at Thompson CT.




Thanks. I’ll be there!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barto (Jun 30, 2019)

Lets see, 
Bike swaps in Thompson 4 times a year
Brimfield 3 times a year
Stafford Swap 2 times a year
Now I just Gotta find a GOOD antique bike swap
Yes!!!!!!


----------

